# Do Magnets effect Batteries?!!!!!!!!



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2001)

Hi, I was wondering if magnets effect batteries... *?*

I was thinking about making a Z20 battery Spacer shaped magnet to see if it increased the runtime or output of the Lithium 123A batteries.

_*Am I crazy or what?!*_





Thanks!





Al


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm no help at all.

I read something about this long ago and have wracked my brain since yesterday trying to remember it, to no avail.

My gut tells me it won't have a significant effect, but I don't have the engineering to back that up.

Are you nuts? Dunno ... do you carry more than one flashlight wherever you go for no reason other than the sense of security it gives you? If you do, then you sound pretty normal to me!

Anyway, you've asked a great question. I hope someone can give us the answer.

Mark


----------



## lightlover (Jul 31, 2001)

Al, I asked about this issue with a *Magnet Expert* some time ago.
He said that a strong magnetic field "should not affect batteries at all".

Even if 'twere a rare-earth magnet of about 1/3rd C cell size, which will pick up at least 10 kilo's.

What was your idea about ? _Curious_

Ummm, no, you're not crazy ......

Backing away fast,

LightLover


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2001)

You can buy a magnetic ring that improves gas burners, another that improves mpg for cars, and such.

I was wondering if magnets would increase the runtime of my SureFires... by improving the flow of electicity or something?!

I carry between one and four SureFires at any one time. Plus a PhotonII or two.

Thanks for your responces so far!

Al


----------



## snakebite (Jul 31, 2001)

the ones for improving mpg on cars are snake oil.


----------

